# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] NECO DVB-T01 ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ BOOT

## MitsoulasFm

Καλησπερα σας,
Προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου ενας NECO DVB-T01 o οποιος εχει το εξης θεμα.
Μολις τον βαζω να ξεκινησει στην tv βγαζει το logo της neco και στην οθονιτσα γραφει boot αλλα μεχρι εκει...μετα κολλαει και δεν κανει τιποτα..
Λετε να φταιει το firmware η κατι αλλο?

----------


## nyannaco

Γιατί να φταίει το firmware; Αν δεν έγινε αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης, δεν μπορεί να πειραχτεί κάπως αλλιώς.
Τον άνοιξες να κάνεις ένα οπτικό έλεγχο; Να μετρήσεις τάση από το τροφοδοτικό;

----------


## mastoras1

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω σένα ίδιο, τάσεις έχει, οπτικως δε φαινεται τίποτε και γω λεω μήπως θέλει αναβάθμιση. Κυκλοφορεί κάτι να δοκιμάσουμε;

----------


## maik65

μάλλον είναι μνήμη ram

----------


## manolo

Πιθανώς να χρειάζεται firmware.. Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει...μήπως στο site της εταιρείας (αν υπάρχει) ή στον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο να έκανες μια ερώτηση..

----------

mastoras1 (07-03-17)

----------


## mastoras1

Βρήκα αναβάθμιση αλλά δε την παίρνει μένει κολλημένος.

----------


## DARIO

Πρεπει να την περασεις με programmer στην eprom.

----------

mastoras1 (12-03-17)

----------

